# Help!



## greenbaggins (Oct 23, 2008)

I use Open Office Writer word processor. I keep updated a regular index of insights I find on any text of Scripture. I keep these files organized under the various parts of Scripture, one on Pentateuch, one on Historical books, etc. My index on the Gospels seems to have completely disappeared. The file name is still there, but when I pull it up, nothing shows in the document: it looks like a brand new document. I must have saved it somehow, erasing everything done before. I have no idea how this happened. I certainly do not remember saving it while erasing everything on it. Is there any way to revert to an earlier version of this document? This index represents many, many hours of work. I have an earlier version on my laptop, but I would much rather recover the one on the desktop. Any ideas?


----------



## nicnap (Oct 23, 2008)

Did you save it as a .doc? I would check under windows XP/97/2000. You could check under the list of options it gives...I have done this and found things I thought I lost in open office before.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 23, 2008)

and then start using google docs


----------



## greenbaggins (Oct 23, 2008)

No, I saved it as an rtf file.


----------



## nicnap (Oct 23, 2008)

Does that mean that you found it? I hope so. If not, you may want to check them all just in case.


----------



## greenbaggins (Oct 23, 2008)

No, no luck yet. The really odd thing is that the file size (162 kb) is still listed as if it were all there, even though I can only see one blank page.


----------



## greenbaggins (Oct 23, 2008)

All the other index files are fine.


----------



## nicnap (Oct 23, 2008)

Did you possibly high-lite it all and make the text white?  That's about all I have.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 23, 2008)

Lane,

Why don't you email the file to me, and let me see if I can open it in Word and get something.


----------



## greenbaggins (Oct 23, 2008)

When I open the file, it only says that it is one page, when it should be about 17-18 pages. There is nothing on the page. This is very puzzling to me.


----------



## greenbaggins (Oct 23, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Lane,
> 
> Why don't you email the file to me, and let me see if I can open it in Word and get something.



Done.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 23, 2008)

email it to me, too and I'll see what I can do: jdlongmire.jr at gmail dot com


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 23, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Lane,
> ...



Emailed back. Your problem should be solved.


----------



## greenbaggins (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you ever so much, Fred! It worked. Do you even have a wild guess as to the problem?


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 23, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> Thank you ever so much, Fred! It worked. Do you even have a wild guess as to the problem?



My guess is that it was with your program, not the file. Can you run an installation repair?


----------



## greenbaggins (Oct 23, 2008)

You know, I think I just figured it out. The thing is, no other documents are affected at all. I think it happened during the installation of an update, and I had the particular document open. Note to self: make sure program is closed while installing updates!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 23, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> You know, I think I just figured it out. The thing is, no other documents are affected at all. I think it happened during the installation of an update, and I had the particular document open. Note to self: make sure program is closed while installing updates!



good idea  - glad Fred and MS Word got 'r done!


----------

